# raceing does and dont



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi guys
this club is putting on a race,what iam not clear on is he said that he would post the handler when he new who they were.what is the what are these handlers purpose. and why are there three places to send your birds and also what does he mean about a 50/50 split. i send my birds to this address send my money per bird they will turn my birds loose with everybody else, i clock the birds as they come in and how do i know how my bird stack up against the other peoples birds,just thinking about the new season wont to get more involved. thankseverybody


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

#1: spell racing without an "e".

(just kidding around)


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds to me like you are talking about a "futurity race". That means that someone in that club will be handling your young bird that you send to them at 28 to 32 days old. They finish raising it. Train it to home to their loft, and you have nothing further to do with it. The bird (and its band number) are in your name but someone else is racing it. Then, if it wins money, you get half of the prize and the "handler" (the person who is actually training and racing your bird) gets half the prize money.

Once you turn over that bird to a "handler", you have nothing else to do with training or racing that bird. What happens to the bird after the final race is over, you will have to find out. Sometimes you have to pay a fee to get it back (and of course since it is trained to someone elses loft, you will have to keep it as a "prisoner" the rest of its life). Sometimes the bird can not be gotten back at all. Sometimes you get the bird back free after the final race (or "only" race).

I think this is what you are talking about. A "Futurity" race. You posting is hard to understand, for me. Take care.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

By the way. In many futurity races, you can elect (choose) who you want to handle your bird/s. As long as they are involved in that race and have room for your bird. Sometimes you have to talk to that person (the person you would like to handle your bird in the futurity) on the phone and ask them to handle your bird. Obviously "handlers" want to handle birds for those they think have really good birds, because they would feel they have a better chance of winning money. Birds entered by those who have not made prior arrangements with a "handler" of their choosing, will have their birds given to a handler on a rotation type basis. In other words, randomly.

Good luck if you do it. But my recommendation is that you try and choose who handles your bird/s for that event. You increase your odds of winning money if you get a handler with a good reputation for winning races. I don't care how good your bird is, a lousy handler will make for lousy race results.


----------

